
Claim of first Human babies' genome modified by CRISPR - 0xbadf00d
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/25/crispr-scientist-in-china-claims-his-teams-research-has-resulted-in-the-worlds-first-gene-edited-babies/
======
sharemywin
And I thought for sure it was going to be a glow in the dark baby.

